# What are the possible options to settle in Netherlands



## rahulkohli23 (May 23, 2020)

Hi People,

I am 28 years old Professional Software developer with around 5 years of work ex.
I am single and would like to move to a European country.

considering my profession, I think Netherlands can offer me what I am looking for.

though this is just in my mind for now and I would like to expand this beautiful thought.
Here I look forward to seek some possible methods and routes to make this happen.

You all are welcome here to mention which method/program you consider best in my case and some related info.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You may find this site (from the Dutch government) helpful: Visas for the Netherlands
It deals with the issue of obtaining a visa and a residence permit (MVV) - which is your first concern. The Netherlands has never been a particularly "easy" country to migrate to. If you were to find a job there, you could get assistance for migrating from your employer-to-be, particularly for things like work permits and such. At the moment, though, the prospects are not good, given pandemic related travel bans and employment issues. Still, gives you lots of time to do your research.

In general, the Dutch government seems to have lots of information available online at official government sites - things like taxes, immigration requirements, explanations of the health care system, etc. They say that the more you know, the better your chances so it's up to you to take advantage of the situation and do as much research as you can while that is pretty much all you can do.

It's also fairly common for the Dutch to require immigrants to learn the Dutch language. That might be another project you could start on while things are still pretty much locked down and it could very well improve your chances once the various travel and other bans are lifted.


----------



## rahulkohli23 (May 23, 2020)

Bevdeforges said:


> You may find this site (from the Dutch government) helpful: Visas for the Netherlands
> It deals with the issue of obtaining a visa and a residence permit (MVV) - which is your first concern. The Netherlands has never been a particularly "easy" country to migrate to. If you were to find a job there, you could get assistance for migrating from your employer-to-be, particularly for things like work permits and such. At the moment, though, the prospects are not good, given pandemic related travel bans and employment issues. Still, gives you lots of time to do your research.
> 
> In general, the Dutch government seems to have lots of information available online at official government sites - things like taxes, immigration requirements, explanations of the health care system, etc. They say that the more you know, the better your chances so it's up to you to take advantage of the situation and do as much research as you can while that is pretty much all you can do.
> ...


THanks for sharing this, really appreciate


----------



## Peter137372 (Jan 22, 2021)

rahulkohli23 said:


> Hi People,
> 
> I am 28 years old Professional Software developer with around 5 years of work ex.
> I am single and would like to move to a European country.
> ...


There is huge amounts of work for a Developer; many big tech firms are around and many start and scaleups; you should have a breeze finding a job; developers in Amsterdam moreover are paid one of the highest salaries in Europe.


----------



## lks007 (Aug 23, 2018)

thing with other countries like canada, oz, are the points required getting higher by the day.. 

even im thinking of migrating to a euro country..


----------



## kohlirahul23 (Jan 27, 2021)

Peter137372 said:


> There is huge amounts of work for a Developer; many big tech firms are around and many start and scaleups; you should have a breeze finding a job; developers in Amsterdam moreover are paid one of the highest salaries in Europe.


Thanks @Peter137372 for sharing your thoughts, Can you suggest any way to make that happen ? As most of the employers prefer candidates to be present in the country. and I have been looking for sponsored visa from a long time.


----------



## Bella8933_1 (Mar 24, 2021)

rahulkohli23 said:


> Hi People,
> 
> I am 28 years old Professional Software developer with around 5 years of work ex.
> I am single and would like to move to a European country.
> ...


Hi, I am an American and a Dutch company hired me and relocated me to The Netherlands many years ago. I love it here and am here for the duration.  

Please feel free to ask me any questions.


----------



## Ashish05 (Jun 22, 2021)

Hi
I am currently based in Kuwait and would like to migrate to Netherlands. I need to start a business in Netherlands but I also need to handle my business here in Kuwait. Can you please advise on the below :

can I start a Company in Netherlands and then leave for Kuwait
i need residence permit. Do i need to stay there or I can travel back and forth
Hope to hear from you soon.

Regards

Ashish


----------

